# Bagged and bulk salt



## Ajpropertycare (Nov 18, 2016)

Wondering where to get inexpensive bagged rock salt in Central Ma. I keep seeing guys paying $5 for 50lb bags but all i can find are bags for $8- $9. Also bulk salt prices im finding $99- $119 per ton. Is there anywhere to get it cheaper ?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/for/5868361815.html

$ 5.00 a bag or $ 200/ton

Okay here is some bag pricing. Better if you are buying by the ton.

We are however paying paying $ 45.oo ton bulk.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/for/5833246169.html

Then you have this....at 100.00 a ton bagged  or $ 2.50 a bag 

or even less if you buy 80 pound bags.


----------



## Ajpropertycare (Nov 18, 2016)

On a Call said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/for/5868361815.html
> 
> $ 5.00 a bag or $ 200/ton
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the info . Seems like Detroit has great pricing


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

list your zip code and we will show you where


----------



## Ajpropertycare (Nov 18, 2016)

On a Call said:


> list your zip code and we will show you where


01545


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

http://angelos-supplies.com/salt-pricing/


----------



## Ajpropertycare (Nov 18, 2016)

On a Call said:


> list your zip code and we will show you where


01545


----------



## goinggreen (Dec 1, 2010)

On a Call said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/for/5833246169.html
> 
> Then you have this....at 100.00 a ton bagged  or $ 2.50 a bag
> 
> or even less if you buy 80 pound bags.


I bought 2 full pallets from them. We run a tailgate so it works well for us.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Ajpropertycare said:


> 01545


I did a search....wow, nothing close at all ???

I will continue to try and find you a source.


----------

